# blank screen



## shibumams (Dec 19, 2008)

*Re: Acer Laptop Screen Has Gone Black*

Can try a power drain !! 

take the battery out n disconnect from the external power . 

Hold on to the power button for 30 sec . 

Try connect to external power source(AC adapter) without battery. 

Later u can put the battery back and use as usual.

hmm .. Its just a try to drain the static charge from RAM slots ..which can potential cause a blank display.

Give a try n let me know !!


----------

